# Testing for Pectin Haze



## Greydog (Jun 21, 2015)

My friend has 5 gallons of peach wine that has been clearing now for about 60 days. He used K-sol and Chitosan as fining agents and degassed thoroughly. The wine is still somewhat cloudy but appears clearer at the upper 1/4th of the carboy than the lower 3/4th's. This indicates to me that the wine is clearing, however very slowly.

We did a pectin haze test using 3oz of Methylated Spirits and 1oz of wine. No stringy, snotty like stuff formed but the wine did in fact appear more cloudy and we could see what looked like sediment suspended in the glass that was not visible before.

How long does it take for the spirits to react with the pectin? We only waited about 3 minutes each time but we tried the test twice with the same results so I just blamed it on slow clearing peach wine. I discounted a starch haze as he used nothing to cause that.


----------



## Julie (Jun 21, 2015)

peach wine seems to be a very slow clearing wine, 60 days is not enough time. I would let it sit for another three months, rack and see how it looks then.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 21, 2015)

What is Methylated Spirits?


----------



## Julie (Jun 21, 2015)

denatured alcohol, Dralarms.

"Denatured alcohol is used as a solvent and as fuel for alcohol burners and camping stoves. Because of the diversity of industrial uses for denatured alcohol, hundreds of additives and denaturing methods have been used. The main additive has traditionally been 10% methanol, giving rise to the term "methylated spirits". Other typical additives include isopropyl alcohol, acetone, methyl ethyl ketone, methyl isobutyl ketone, and denatonium" *


*Wikipediahttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denatured_alcohol#cite_note-denaturants-1


----------



## ou8amaus (Jun 21, 2015)

I performed the same test recently on a chardonnay where I added peaches to the ferment. Tried for months, unsuccessfully, to clear it before testing for pectin. My test took 12 hours to produce "strings" of goop. Treated it with pectin enzyme and it cleared in days.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 21, 2015)

I had a pear that just didn't want to clear. The pectin haze test always Ziad no, but I went ahead and added more pectin enzyme, twice. It finally cleared.


----------



## Greydog (Jun 21, 2015)

We left the cup with the wine and spirits sit for several hours. Checked again and still no "goop" but to my surprise the liquid was clear as crystal and what appeared to be yeast sediment had settled to the bottom. when I stirred it, it became cloudy again but not stringy goop.

Glad I had the opportunity to do this little test. I've only been making wine for about 10 years and I learn good stuff every day!! I have 6 gallons of peach I just racked off the sediment at about .996. If it doesn't clear quickly I'm not gonna be too concerned!!


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 22, 2015)

Graydog, I once had a 5 gal batch of Peach that didn't clear for over 9 months! Peach wine needs patience. We usually only start drinking it at 18 mo. Roy


----------



## Greydog (Jun 22, 2015)

FTC Wines said:


> Graydog, I once had a 5 gal batch of Peach that didn't clear for over 9 months! Peach wine needs patience. We usually only start drinking it at 18 mo. Roy


 
When it comes to wine I have learned to just sit back, relax and don't get in a hurry. It's done when it's done and it doesn't like to be tinkered with!!


----------



## salcoco (Jun 23, 2015)

there is a probability that the haze is a protein haze rather than pectin. in future add betonite to ferment to aid in removing protein during fermentation which will help clear the wine sooner.


----------



## Greydog (Jun 23, 2015)

I use bentonite during primary fermentation for every wine I make. The vigorous CO2 action keeps it constantly rising and falling in the bucket and it adsorbs more crap than if used as a fining agent later on. My friend, Glen, used it, in the primary, for the wine under discussion also.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 2, 2015)

So is 3 oz denatured, to 1 oz wine a good test?


----------

